# Jowls



## wizard27 (Oct 3, 2011)

So my roommates tegu is a little over a year old now, she requested a boy and I know that there is obviously not a 100% sure shot that that is what she received. But as of yet he has not grown any sort of jowls at all and i am wondering if anybody knows when they start to develop?


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 3, 2011)

My 1 yr old has started to get more jowl-y over the summer. His are still fairly small. Rango is 2 and he too has recently started to develop his jowls. The third tegu I have is also 2 but he doesn't seem to have big jowls either, I'm not sure if thats a blue thing though. I've read that most tegus are full grown by the time they hit 3 years, some other pages I have seen say that they continue to grow and develop until they are 5 years. I wouldn't worry about it too much yet, some are fast growers while others are late bloomers. 

How big is the tegu? Are either of you able to feel any spurs behind its vent


----------

